# 28 hour drive is over!!



## Northwoods (Mar 4, 2011)

Down here for a week, and plan to fish every day of it, but the weather is not co-operating so far. I had planned to go on a party boat today, but it got scratched due to the weather. I have never fished anywhere other than the boats the few times I have been down, but this trip I planned on hitting Jetty Park, Sunglow pier, and/or one of the beaches. Since the boat fell through, I am going to try plan B as of now and fish the jetty at Canaveral this afternoon when the tide starts rising. I do have a question though and I guess it would be a general one not specific to one area. The weather is saying it is going to be crappy all week, but I plan on still going fishing, regardless of weather. That being said, if it is windy, rainy, bigger surf, what is my best option between jetty, pier, and surf? From what I have read, I would guess the surf would be all churned up and visibility would make it tough, am I right on that one? If that was the case, that would leave me with a the Canaveral jetty, or Daytona pier. I had planned on using a fish finder rig and either shrimp or greenie to fish for flounder, or with a 3 inch gulp new penny shrimp on a small jig head. Being that flounder are sight feeders, if the water clarity is poor, am I wasting my time? If that is the case, I am going to have to switch to plan C as far as what to fish for. Only thing is that there is no plan C as I had intended to focus on learning how to catch flounder. What is decent to fish for down here in crappy weather off of a pier or jetty? I have been through every single post as far back as they go on the Florida forum picking out tips and tricks for the different species over the past several months, but there really wasn't a lot about bad weather fishing. Any advice? I'm going to fish no matter what, even if it just means taking a shrimp for a water walk on a fluorocarbon leash!


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

Yeah, it's crappy right now. All up and down the coast.

Worst comes to worst, might I suggest that you try some inshore fishing? We have the ICW right on the other side of the barrier. Many causeways have catwalks that you can fish from. You'll find sheephead, trout, blues, spanish macs, red and black drum, etc.

That's my best bad weather trick. Forget the surf.


----------



## oviedoav (Oct 19, 2011)

I agree, try the ICW. With the wind and wind direction, the surf right now is full of seaweed and rough. Very difficult to do anything in the surf.


----------



## Northwoods (Mar 4, 2011)

I ended up going over by Titusville off one of the little dirt roads. I think it was the Mosquito Lagoon. Ended up catching three reds, one trout, and one small snook. One red was a slot fish, so that was a good deal. Next time I need to bring more shrimp, didn't think I would go through them so fast. I figure I will check the weather in the am and either try there again, or maybe give the jetty a shot. Thanks for the advice.


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

Since you are in that area, here are 2 more suggestions:

1) Oak Hill
2) Haulover Canal

You'll do well at either of those places.


----------



## Northwoods (Mar 4, 2011)

Maybe I will give those a shot tomorrow. I waded out jewels deep today, quite a few rain spells, but it seemed to come in waves, so at least there was a nice break in between. Going out rain, shine, or hurricane again tomorrow, will post how I did. 

Can you wade out in either of those spots you mentioned, or are they stand on shore types? Canal = gators right? Just want to make sure so i'm not the turon that makes the evening news due to alligator attack.


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

Haulover canal is wide and deep - no need to wade. There are trees to shade you. You can catch crabs in the rocks by the side of the water, and sheephead and reds near where you catch your bait. (self-sufficient for a day of cheap fishing) It's a very nice area.

By "canal", it just means that there is a lock that acts as outflow. Not the same canals that you are used to seeing in the city.


----------



## Northwoods (Mar 4, 2011)

Tried Jetty Park yesterday......skunked. I didn't feel bad, saw two guys catch a small croaker a piece, and one guy catch a ribbon fish. I stayed for about 7 hours from mid afternoon until dark. I guess they were doing ok earlier in the day until the dolphins showed up and all the fish took off.


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

Not even a schoolie trout or ladyfish?

Can you make a drive a little further south this weekend? If so, I'll show you some more spots that should produce.


----------



## Northwoods (Mar 4, 2011)

No plans on Sunday.


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

I'm not sure either. I got your PM's, so we can exchange info. Might want to check out SI...


----------



## myuo8o2 (Dec 23, 2007)

“Haulover canal is wide and deep - no need to wade. There are trees to shade you. You can catch crabs in the rocks by the side of the water, and sheephead and reds near where you catch your bait. (self-sufficient for a day of cheap fishing) It's a very nice area.”
Solid7, your suggestion of Haulover Canal sounds interesting. I really would like to give it a trial as I have run out place to fish. Can you please tell me how to get there from Orlando? Thanks.


----------



## Northwoods (Mar 4, 2011)

Well, haulover paid off. Wasn't exactly sure where to go as far as the outflow, so I walked down that peninsula as far as I could drag the cooler. I looked around for crabs, but I am guessing they were by the drawbridge rocks. I did get to see a 7 foot alligator as I walked past one of the little coves. First time seeing one outside of on the tv. I told my wife about it and she thought I was exaggerating until I showed her the video I took where I held up a stick for size and tossed it next to him. I then realized that this was getting close to being one of those "Deadliest Home Videos - Stupid Tourist Edition", so I left it alone. I was more careful where I walked after that. I tried the high low rig with live shrimp, only one sheepshead and a lot of little crap fish. I noticed some big trout cruising right off the shore, so I switched up to freeline a shrimp, and went hunting. I would walk slow and spot them, then get ahead of them and tease the shrimp away from them. Caught a couple of big ones, the largest was 27.5 inches. Headed over to the lagoon after that and caught a few reds and another slot trout on the new penny gulp behind a popper.










Went on the party boat today, lady at the booth told me my gear was too light because I only had 40 pound braid, and that I had better bring a lot of hooks and weights because I was going to lose a lot of fish. I told her thanks, but I would try my luck anyway. Caught a bunch of small fish, had two big ones get off, then BAM! hooked into a good snapper. Had to palm the spool a little and give the rod on the big runs, but got it in. The snapper in the pic ended up being the biggest fish of the trip. (managed to catch it on my wimpy little line). Ended the day at one of the causeways. I threw everything I had for an hour with no real bites. I did end up tearing my new cast net to shreds on the third cast, then popped a ceramic guide insert out and did the slow motion” Noooooo” as it rolled into the water. I called it quits after that. Overall, a good trip so far. 

Thanks again for all the advice everybody. 










Hopefully the pictures showed up


----------



## Northwoods (Mar 4, 2011)

*Picture*

Trying it again


----------



## Northwoods (Mar 4, 2011)

*Fish pic*


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

myuo8o2 said:


> Solid7, your suggestion of Haulover Canal sounds interesting. I really would like to give it a trial as I have run out place to fish. Can you please tell me how to get there from Orlando? Thanks.


I am having a real problem posting links... (P&S mods - you guys really need to start digging a bit deeper on this one!)

PM me, and I'll give you all the info. I know from your posts that you are a regular at Playalinda, so it won't be difficult for you at all.


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

Try this......Not sure why you arre having a hard time....

https://www.facebook.com/pages/Haulover-Canal-Fishing-Reports/212954742116261


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

I'm gonna PM you, and ask if you can post the links for me.... I've contacted admins several times about this.


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

Here ya go.....

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Haulover_Canal

http://www.spacecoastoutdoors.net/Fi...ture_MINWR.htm

http://florida.hometownlocator.com/m...er%20canal.cfm


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

Trying to post all 3 has to be approved by mod. Just a spam protector I'm sure.


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

I can't post any single one of them without that message... The mods tell me that they never see the approval request. Thanks for trying, though.


----------



## Northwoods (Mar 4, 2011)

Thanks guys


----------

